# My diet and work out routine



## Quattro (Jul 31, 2012)

After posting my progress pics in an earlier thread a few people have asked me to post up my diet and routine. If anyone has any tips as to how I can improve this please advise.

I have been adjusting it over the past six months but this seems to work for me

as said before Iam 5 10" about 73KG

Breakfast:

1.5 scoops progain

1 large bowl sultana bran and skimmed milk

Mid morning:

3 eggs scrambled (2 yolks 3 egg whites)

2 slices of multigrain bread

Handful of almonds

Lunch:

250 G Chicken or Turkey cooked with sauce (steaks diced)

1 cup brown rice or 1 pack of straight to Wok noodles (microwaved)

5 heads of broccoli

some natural yoghurt

Mid afternoon:

Handfull of Almonds

Tub of cottage cheese or Tin of tuna

Before training:

1.5 scoops Promax

1/2 Snickers Duo Bar

evening meal:

250G of Chicken or Turkey in various forms e.g (Turkey mince bolognese/ burritos, 2 X Turkey Steaks, 2 X chicken breasts diced with sauce/ fajita's etc)

greens of some sort usually 5 heads broccoli, fresh spinach (for salad) or Peppers chopped (for Fajita's Burrito's etc)

1 cup carbs brown rice or pasta (sometimes dont have this if Im not wanting to bulk and trying to lean out abit)

Last meal of the day:

2 slices soreen

1 spoon of peanut butter

Try and drink as much water during the day as possible

Anybody thinks or has any Idea's how I can improve on this please let me know

Cheers


----------



## Quattro (Jul 31, 2012)

Workout routine is as follows

Monday:

*Chest*

flat bench

incline bench

decline Bench

cable flys

*Triceps*

no idea what the excercises are called but I do 3 using a cable machine and 1 using a dumbell

Tuesday

*Back*

deadlift

Pull back on machine

Lat pull down

seated rows

couple of chin ups

*Legs*

Squats

leg raise machine 1

leg raise machine 2

Wed:

Rest

Thursday:

*Shoulders*

Military press

lateral raises

front raises

something that looks like your sawing wood knelt on a bench?

Friday:

*Biceps*

curls with drop set on EZ bar

concentration curls with bench

pull ups

21s using dumbells

*Traps*

Shrugs using dumbells

push arms straight out to this sides while holding dumbells

Sat-Sunday rest days

each excersize I usually do 3 sets to failure of around 10 reps

some of the bigger muscles like chest and pack I will do 4 sets

I do one Ab excersize each workout day and each session usually last 1 h 15 mins to 1 h 30 mins

Cheers for reading and let me know anything you can help with


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Do you drink a shake after you train?

How long you leaving in between meals?

How much do you sleep?

Do you know what Kcals & Macro's your gettin per day?

If you know the macro breakdown of each meal? I have an XLS spreadsheet I could PM you which has the formulas set up to keep a running total of protein, carbs, fats etc per meal, then a daily total is presented at the bottom. A little hard to comment on how effective the diet could be without knowing numbers

Your last meal isnt very high in protein (soreen & peanut butter). Are you after something sweet/bit of a treat to close the day out with?


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Regarding your training:

Chest: IMO (in my opinion) you dont need to do flat & decline in the same session. Again, IMO I dont think you need to specifically work decline/lower chest. Dont think Ive ever seen anyone with a weak lower chest. For me Chest is all about upper pecs (who doesnt wana see some sick upper chestage, when sporting a open necked shirt!?), so incline is always a personal priority.

Back: I always deads last, rather than first. Once Ive gone through all my pulling & rowing movements, all my back is nicely warmed up & some other muscles have been hit indirectly, which serves well as a warning to my body for deads (lower back activation in T-Bar rows & bent over rows). I also do a backwards shrug movement at the top of the lift: think like a shrug but go backwards with your traps, rather than straight up. This little movement at the top of my dead's is golden (IMO), each squeeze backwards I can feel every single inch of my upper back (dont think it would feel like that if I started with it). I havent worked traps for years & they are still quite prominent (check my latest progress pics), I put that down to this little backwards shrug at the top of my deadlifts.

Legs: So all yor do is squats & leg extentions + ham extentions? Quads are the biggest muscle group in your body & IMO they need to be worked the hardest of all. It appears you do more for your back, chest & shoulders than your legs, which I think needs addressing. Do you train back & legs on the same day? Again, just my opinion but a proper leg session will leave you broken, questioning your own sanity & unable to walk properly. Personally, I have no chance of training anything else on leg day. Even doing hamstrings becomes 'ard.

Shoulders: do you do military press with DB's or a BB? Id chuck in another couple of sets of some form of pressing, different than your first choice of pressing movement (dumbbells, barbell, smith machine, machine machine!) at the end of the workout. I think of it as mopping up anything that youve missed (ie use whatever energy youve got left for the last round of press's)

Tri's: unable to comment. I have sh*t Tri's

Bi's: I think a straight bar is better for overall mass development (unless you have wrist issues). I dont do pull ups for bi's as I cannot switch off my back muscle & they always assist. Id rather use my time & energy on something Bicep specific

Abs: cant comment. Dont work em

Obviously this is just what I think. I could be way off!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

reps thank you for posting, You are an insparation for me mate! Im pretty much at the start of my transformation and your posts ahev shown that decent progress can be made natty!


----------



## Mical (Aug 29, 2012)

Well this diet and workout plan is superb. I like this post. Well my workout routine is simple and different from all of you. I go to gym daily and do running daily. I like to eat simple food like fruits and vegetables only and i don't like fast food.

Sydney Personal Trainer


----------



## OfficeWarrior (Aug 28, 2012)

What type of cardio are you doing and how much?


----------



## Quattro (Jul 31, 2012)

None what soever at the moment


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> whats the macros add up to on that?


Bang it into myfitnesspal if you wanna know buddy


----------

